# Should the Definition of Third Stream Music be Expanded



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

*"Third stream* is a music genre that is a fusion of jazz and classical music. The term was coined in 1957 by composer Gunther Schuller in a lecture at Brandeis University. Improvisation is generally seen as a vital component of third stream."

From:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_stream



There is much of this music created now, both coming from Rock and also Folk. I believe this Third Stream music definition was created before Rock had any sophistication so it was absurd to think of it like Jazz. But after the days of Progressive Rock, things have changed. Also, religious composers also are fusing more pop styles into more complex works that at least sound like the canon of the "song" format of composers like Schumann and Schubert. 

I run into it a lot in Xian Psych.


----------

